# fertile or not?



## Chieftan (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi! well last week my dove laid its first pair of eggs, 5 days later i candled them and saw that there were dark spots with a even darker spot in the center. a few days later i candled again and saw that the spots have grown quite larger. Yet I can still not see any visible blood vessels. im going to try to make a batter candler to see if i can spot anything. does this sound like embro development? i searched the net and cant seem to find a problem like mine. 
thanks


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

A very good candler is-
Lay the egg on a Flishlight or hold it up to a light bulb.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The last time my birds had babies I only saw one blood vessel the whole time. The other egg never showed any sign that there was a baby in it, then it hatched too. lol. Sometimes it's kinda hard to see. *shrug* I just feel like, if it's not rotten, wait it out.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Chieftan said:


> Hi! well last week my dove laid its first pair of eggs, 5 days later i candled them and saw that there were dark spots with a even darker spot in the center. a few days later i candled again and saw that the spots have grown quite larger. Yet I can still not see any visible blood vessels. im going to try to make a batter candler to see if i can spot anything. does this sound like embro development? i searched the net and cant seem to find a problem like mine.
> thanks


they sound fertile from your discription.. handling the eggs allot is not such a good thing to do..it disrupts the parent birds and accidents happen in like perhaps dropping the egg.. so either they will hatch or they won't..and then you will know if they are fertile.. there is not much you can do if they are not anyway..so leave the eggs for them to sit them and wait it out.. candling is easy to do with a small maglite..in the evening when the sun goes down.. doing it once is usually enough if you HAVE to know.


----------

